# Nice Uk "how Malt Is Made" Description



## Rubes (4/5/04)

Not essential reading but pretty interesting all the same. Never heard of a deculmer till I read this! Plenty of pictures too. You need to go to the "How malt is made" link as the site doesn't support direct links.

UKMalt.com


----------

